# smaba says "connection refused" on start (from lps

## stubby

compiled samba fine, setup the /etc/samba/smb.con file.

When I do a /etc/init.d/samba start,

 I get a connection refused.

Hmm, something I am missing?

----------

## TheWizard

I have the same exact problem and it's driving me nuts!!

I've been on all the pages and read all the how-tos and all the docs, mans, books and ALL to no avail.

I know it's something trivial I didn't do right - and that's what's driving me so nuts...

it sais on the samba load: "Lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused" but when I just do lpstat it works and recognize my tzila (hehe, my printer) right. it also prints under linux.

----------

## Utoxin

If you want help, we'll need to see your /etc/samba/samba.conf file.

----------

## TheWizard

I thought it was more cups related, anyway here's mine (minus the comments)

```
[global]

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

   server string = Samba Server %v

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

   printcap name = lpstat

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

;   printer admin = @adm

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

; log level = 3

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

;  guest account = pcguest

   security = user

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

;  winbind separator = +

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

;  template shell = /bin/bash

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

;   local master = no

;   os level = 33

;   domain master = yes 

;   preferred master = yes

;   domain logons = yes

;   logon script = %m.bat

;   logon script = %U.bat

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

dmin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

;   wins support = yes

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

;   wins proxy = yes

   dns proxy = no 

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

;  default case = lower

;  case sensitive = no

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = ISO8859-1

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

;root preexec = /usr/bin/ntlogon -u %U -g %G -o %a -d /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;root postexec = rm -f /var/lib/samba/netlogon/%U.bat

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr-cups -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765
```

as you can see I haven't change here anything but the print = cups and my workgroup name (and of course the encrypt passwards).

I also in the cups allowed the address of my local group (I don't know if it's relevant).

thanks in advance, Wiz.

----------

## Utoxin

*scratches head* Dunno. It all looks fine... maybe one of the gurus can figure it out for you.

----------

## TheWizard

don't all answare at once  :Surprised: 

Did anybody encounter it / solve it? google is not my friend in this one and I'm kinda hoping you'll be.

cheers.

----------

## wildcard

I'm having the same problem.  Here's my config file.  [code]# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from localhost (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2002/06/15 08:03:16

# Global parameters

[global]

	workgroup = HARDWORK

	netbios name = CELERON-433-GENTOO LINUX

	server string = Samba Server %v

	security = SHARE

	encrypt passwords = Yes

	unix password sync = Yes

	log level = 3

	log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

	max log size = 50

	socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

	printcap name = 

	os level = 33

	preferred master = False

	local master = No

	domain master = False

	dns proxy = No

	wins proxy = Yes

	wins server = 127.0.0.1

	wins support = Yes

	guest account = guest

	hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2.  192.168.3. 192.168.4. 127.

	printing = cups

[homes]

	comment = Home Directories

	browseable = No

[printers]

	comment = All Printers

	path = /var/spool/samba

	create mask = 0700

	guest ok = Yes

	printable = Yes

	print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

	browseable = No

[print$]

	path = /var/lib/samba/printers

	write list = @adm root

[music]

	comment = Music

	path = /storage/music

	guest ok = Yes

[download]

	comment = Downloads

	path = /storage/download

	read only = No

	guest ok = Yes

[movies]

	comment = Movies

	path = /storage/movies

	guest ok = Yes

[books]

	comment = books

	path = /storage/books

	guest ok = Yes

[code]

----------

## scottro

I ran into this as well--as someone said, google isn't really my friend here. However, there was one long thread about it--the consensus seems to be that the problem is in cups, rather than samba--that cups is loading some drivers, and doesn't finish before samba checks its (samba's) config files.

There was no real solution given, however, though there were some hints.  

[url]

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&threadm=3b50795b%40filemon.telecable.es&rnum=10&prev=/groups%3Fq%3Dsamba%2Bcups%2Blpstat%2Bconnect%2Bserver%26ie%3DISO-8859-1%26hl%3Den%26btnG%3DGoogle%2BSearch

/[url]

If anyone figures it out from the exchange given there, please let me know. 

My workaround--took samba out of default startup

```

rc-update del samba default

```

Then, after starting up, log in briefly as root and 

```

/etc/init.d/samba start

```

After that, everything is fine.

Scott

----------

## Nitro

Just out of curiosity, do you guys have "tcpd" set in your USE variable?  If so, do you have  /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny setup?

Check your log files in /var/log/samba too.

----------

## scottro

I don't have host.allow and deny set up--haven't needed them for anything at present.  What would I put in here--I've looked at the Man page, but as I'm not sure where the problem lies, not sure what I'd add.  Again, judging from the thread that I saw, the problem lies more with cups doing something, but I'm certainly willing to try. 

Samba logs don't indicate anything that I can see--several messages saying standard input is not a socket assuming -D option.

Also, no indication in cups access or error logs.

When you say do we have tcpd do you mean set or do you mean -tcpd in /etc/make.conf.  In my case, I don't have it turned off in /etc/make.conf and it is set in make.defaults.

Thanks

Scott

----------

## kronin52

I had this problem right after I emerged samba and before I configured the smb.conf.

```
For printing = CUPS : If SAMBA is compiled against libcups, then printcap = cups uses the CUPS API to submit jobs, etc. Otherwise it maps to the System V commands with the -oraw option for printing, i.e. it uses lp -c -d%p -oraw; rm %s. With printing = cups, and if SAMBA is compiled against libcups, any manually set print command will be ignored.

```

My smb.conf

```
# Global parameters

[global]

   workgroup = ADDISON

   netbios name = CYNOSURE

   server string = Linux Test Machine

   interfaces = eth0

   security = DOMAIN

   encrypt passwords = Yes

   password server = ---------------

   admin log = Yes

   log level = 3

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   printcap name = cups

   preferred master = False

   local master = No

   domain master = False

   wins server = -----------

   printing = cups

[printers]

   guest = ok

   printable = yes

```

Since you probly followed the desktop installation guide you compiled samba against libcups.

----------

